# Jamis Nova Pro - Question



## CDC (Jul 11, 2006)

I was looking into purchasing a Nova Pro. Does anybody have any experience with this bike? durability (any concern about cracking between carbon and aluminum rear seat stays)? Drawbacks? I've test ridden it and it has a solid feel and geometry. Just wanted more insight.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

From looking at the specs at the Jamis website "Pro" may be a misnomer. I think you could get more bike for $1100. 

1) It's a Tiagra set up. The similarly priced Fuji Cross Comp for example is Ultegra and 105
2)Wheelset: You should get wheels with more spokes. 24/28 is a little on the low end.
3) Hmmm a factory integrated headset...eh!

I imagine your price range is $1000-1500 range. You can still find some nice bikes.

The weight isn't bad though. 21lbs.

In the end... if you think it feels right for you. Go for it. I tested the Supernova and was satisfied.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Fujis are well-specced for the price as far as drivetrain, but tend to be about 2-3 pounds heavier than similarly specced bikes. It's gotta be the frames, and maybe wheels, as I've heard the (identical) motobecanes are also a little porky.

My 'cross bike retailed for 1100 and was right around 21 with pedals. With light tires it's just under 20, using the highly effective bathroom scale method.

I prefer 9 speed Tiagra to 105. Or at least, it seems to shift better than the 9 speed 105 I've previously used. Cheaper parts, and compatability with mountain bike components. But to each his own. The Nova Pro was one of the bikes I considered buying this fall.

Though for 200 more you can get a Jake the Snake with pretty decent wheels and 105. I think the weights are similar, but the Jake the Snake is clearly a proven bike.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I was going to suggest the JTS, but to some a couple hundred dollars is change when paired with a thousand next to it... for others it's a deal breaker. I dunno. JTS is a nice bike I was REALLY serious about getting.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah. I kind of try to avoid paying msrp for bikes now, my 'cross bike retailed for 1100 but I got it for about 850. The rest of the budget went to some more tires for different conditions, and some of it towards a long-delayed mountain bike build. For me the couple hundred is a big deal, but I'm an undergrad. 200 buys you a really nice pair of shoes or somehting, which I would see as at leats as beneficial as a slightly better drivetrain.


----------



## CDC (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, The bike has a few upgrades for 1100...ultegra shifters and derailleurs, 105 cassette, truvativ rouleur cranks, the build is pretty nice but I wasn't sure about the frame and fork. The wheels aren't that great but isn't that one of the first upgrades anyways?


----------



## bwcross (Sep 30, 2006)

We sell Jamis and I've got a 56 Nova Pro down on the floor - I'll try and weigh it today and see how close it comes to the 21lbs. I think it's a pretty good race bike, with great frame and fork foundation. The new Tiagra group isn't half bad. We sold a few last season to beginner racers and so far-so good on the carbon seatstays and the all-carbon fork. EDIT: 56 Nova Pro w/out pedals - 21lbs 12oz


----------

